# 3rd place San Mateo County Fair



## mjrisenhoover (Jul 2, 2014)

2012 Cabernet made from frozen must from the Musso & Viscussi Vineyard on the Silverado Trail that I got from Brehm's.

As far as I know there may have only been three entries but I feel kind of proud about it. The judges notes were very interesting.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 2, 2014)

Congratulations, I'm sure there were plenty of entries up in that neck of the woods. Grew up in So. City and the San Mateo Fair was a real big deal every year.
Mike


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 2, 2014)

Very cool. Are the notes worth sharing?


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Jul 2, 2014)

They gave me 3 score sheets ( i hope you can see the photo okay) 20 maximum points and I got 17, 15.5 and 14. Only two of the judges made notes on the paper, one just wrote "simple for a cab - no finish" and hopefully you can read all the notes from the other judge. I am glad they gave me the notes, it's interesting how each judge tasted things differently but I sort of knew everyone's palette is a little different. I think I will use their score sheet and make up my own. This is from the judge who seemed to like my wine the best.


----------

